

Forget Google and unicorns, Asian dragons are going to dominate robotics - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/forget-google-and-unicorns-asian-dragons-are-going-to-dominate-robotics/

======
ChuckMcM
I'm not sure if I can buy into the hyperbole but I do believe that we're going
to see some really interesting robots in the near future. In particular the
availability of video and language interpretation as inexpensive APIs will
allow for much more interesting interactions.

------
zeeed
Pepper is a French robot developed and built by a company called Aldebaran.
The Japanese are only the investors because they were the only ones to realize
the potential of it.

------
robotlaunch
Softbank for software, Foxconn for hardware and Alibaba for market - it's a
massive new robotics partnership.

